# Fascinating article about what's being learned from a 10 million year old tree fossil.



## asp3 (Sep 1, 2020)

https://www.sciencealert.com/giant-...yXDO9T8ugq-9fx4szNnAFymRBjwkf12uJMGuKw0MkIATs


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2020)

WoW!!... Incredible how they can rewrite history/geography  now with modern technology

Quote...

Back when this tree died, a little more than half way through the Neogene period, the South American climate was much more humid than had previously been thought, based on what this tree fossil reveals.

_A lot has changed over those 10 million years to turn the area from a humid and diverse ecosystem into the more arid and sparse state that it's in today – not least a shift in elevation from around 2,000 metres (6,562 feet) to 4,000 metres (13,124 feet)._


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2020)

asp3 said:


> https://www.sciencealert.com/giant-...yXDO9T8ugq-9fx4szNnAFymRBjwkf12uJMGuKw0MkIATs








This is interesting.  10 million years ago!
It amazed me that the altitude got higher.... that would never cross my mind. 
Thanks asp.


----------



## asp3 (Sep 1, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> This is interesting.  10 million years ago!
> It amazed me that the altitude got higher.... that would never cross my mind.
> Thanks asp.



Living almost on top of a very active and destructive earthquake fault and at the border of two continental plates one learns about subduction and the lifting of one plate when another moves underneath it.


----------



## Aj66 (Sep 5, 2020)

asp3 said:


> https://www.sciencealert.com/giant-...yXDO9T8ugq-9fx4szNnAFymRBjwkf12uJMGuKw0MkIATs


That's amazing ASP3!!!!! I love biology ,I never bore of it. It truly is a doorway to understanding so many things !


----------

